# Triple Bowl Kitchen Sink Drain support



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello All!
I've searched for quite a while on ways to support the copper indirect drain pipe connecting the 3 bowls of a commercial triple bowl kitchen sink. All Bowls have a trip lever drain and either connect to the copper with a 1-1/2" nut and ferrule straight into the trip lever drain threaded outlet or by means of a D'sanko adapter. Each bowl connects to the 2" copper drain through tees. Overall the length of the copper is about 7 feet.

I've had numerous calls on this due to the cleaning people beating the hell out of the drain while mopping or sweeping and continuously hitting the drain. I am looking for a while to support the drain and secure it to the kitchen sink cross members or something. I was looking at using split rings and some all thread which I've done before, but I was looking to see if anyone knew of any products that were made for this application. How are others supporting the triple bowl kitchen sink drains.

Thanks for any help!:thumbup:


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Easy, just install Mop bollards.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

take the copper out, scrap it , copper is over 3 bucks

install PVC drain, 

done


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

We love to help fellows of our trade. All we ask is that you post a brief intro so we know who we're helping.

If you start here: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ you will get much better results to your question.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate them.

As for Mop Bollards, I have never heard of those and evidently google hasn't either, the only response I got from google was a reference to this post, hehehe. Any other info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.

For the pvc drain. No can do. Non-combustible construction, even though it would work alot better with alot less problems.

I have used the split rings before, clamping one ring to the cross member of the sink and the other split ring to the drain and using all thread to connect the two, but before I did that on this one I just wanted to check if anyone has seen or heard of an actual device or product for this.

Thanks again for any help.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

AllAces777 said:


> Hello All!
> I've searched for quite a while on ways to support the copper indirect drain pipe connecting the 3 bowls of a commercial triple bowl kitchen sink. All Bowls have a trip lever drain and either connect to the copper with a 1-1/2" nut and ferrule straight into the trip lever drain threaded outlet or by means of a D'sanko adapter. Each bowl connects to the 2" copper drain through tees. Overall the length of the copper is about 7 feet.
> 
> I've had numerous calls on this due to the cleaning people beating the hell out of the drain while mopping or sweeping and continuously hitting the drain. I am looking for a while to support the drain and secure it to the kitchen sink cross members or something. I was looking at using split rings and some all thread which I've done before, but I was looking to see if anyone knew of any products that were made for this application. How are others supporting the triple bowl kitchen sink drains.
> ...


 
Just ask the Mexican mop maids to be a little less aggressive. Por favor, senor, no pegue el cobre. :laughing: Translation: Please sir, don't hit the copper.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I have solved this by fashioning an extended length shelf bracket attached to the wall.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

I had something like this once. What I did was to cut two pieces of uni-strut and then drill and bolt it across the legs of the sink. I just used unistrut clamps to support the pipe. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

AllAces777 said:


> Thanks for the replies, I really appreciate them.
> 
> *As for Mop Bollards, I have never heard of those and evidently google hasn't either, the only response I got from google was a reference to this post, hehehe. Any other info you can provide would be greatly appreciated.*
> 
> ...


You Googled Mop Bollards? :thumbup::laughing: I was just messin' wit ya :lol::lol:


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Pipe Rat said:


> You Googled Mop Bollards? :thumbup::laughing: I was just messin' wit ya :lol::lol:


I don't understand how you can do that.

You get someone all excited thinking they've found the perfect answer, then you let em down. I wasnt laughing. (not very hard anyways)

Shame on you.

Hehehehe.


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

Well if funds are not an issue then you could use a MIG welder to weld a support from each of the legs perpendicular to the drain line and add a clamp to the drain at its intersection for the support. :thumbsup:

If funds are an issue then I would simply add a clause to my work order that I am not responsible for neglect or damage to the plumbing system by others:whistling2:. But I am available 24/7 to repair any damage done 
Of course there will be a cost incurred by the owner for this service.:thumbup:

People are funny, make it cost enough and they will stop abusing the plumbing.:laughing:


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Appreciate the help. Thanks for the pointers. I used some all thread and other hardware to clamp the drain with the cross member of the kitchen sink. I've done this before but usually the uni strut is straight with the drain pipe which allows it to be right side down, and I like to use split rings instead of conduit hangers. 

Heres some pics...


















Thanks for the help!


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Thats gonna last 'bout as long as a snowball in hell. :laughing: trust me those clamps (we call them mineralacs) are gonna slip pronto the way you have them rigged. :blink:


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hehehee, thats why I drilled em and screwed a self tapper in em.:thumbsup:


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Not a bad idea. Good stuff.


----------



## sacharlie (Nov 21, 2010)

*stainless unistrut*

I would use ss strut 2 ss u bolts and 1 cush a clamp ss


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

One of the problems was the drain being maybe 1/4" under the sink cross member. I couldnt put any clamps directly above the drain, they had to be offset a bit with the strut at an angle to it. Would've been easier if I couldve put a strap directly above the drain.


----------



## suzie (Sep 1, 2010)

Is the strut nearest the wall back pitched????:laughing:


----------



## CSINEV (Aug 6, 2010)

OK, I'm going to pick on ya just a little bit. But ya got my back so I hope you don't take it too hard. WTF!!!! Na, just kidding. :laughing:

The only problem I see with this is the health department. They only want cleanable surfaces. That has way too many cracks and carious for bacteria to form and it can't be easily cleaned. The metal is not stainless steal or painted to withstand cleaning or bacteria. I think they might give you or the restaurant some grief over it.

Here's an Idea, now that I've seen the pic and know what you've been talking about. How about a piece of stainless steel strap? About an inch wide, wrap it around the pipe and the support and screw it to the support.


----------



## speerk (Apr 11, 2010)

How about turning the legs around so the brace that is in the back is on the front. That way the cleaning crew may hit the brace before they hit the drain.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Good mechanical solution but I'm in agreement with CSI, it needs to be stainless steel for a long term fix.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

I appreciate all the input and look into the Health Dept. issue. Thanks for all the info!

:thumbup:


----------

